# meniscectomy CPT code



## kumeena (Mar 3, 2010)

Hello 

I am not familiar with Ortho coding. I need help.

Surgeon found a medial menscus tear and treated with partial meniscectomy, and chondromalacia of the patella and medial femoral condyle,which he treated with chondroplasty.

27332,27442


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 3, 2010)

open? or arthroscopic?


----------



## kumeena (Mar 3, 2010)

Arthroscopy.

Thank you Debra


----------



## beloved3373 (Mar 4, 2010)

29881 for the meniscectomy and 29877 or G0289 for the chondroplasty depending upon the insurance carrier. (however we have found that most carriers bundle the two even if the chondroplasty is in a seperate compartment).

Hope this helps!


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 4, 2010)

Since they are both in the medial compartment then you may ony code for the meniscetomy 29881.  The 29877 or the G0289 would be if the meniscectomy were in a different compartment.  CCI bundles the 29877 with the 29881 and deems it non-modifiable, most carries will accept the G0289 but it specifically states in a separate compartment.  If you are going to code for a chrondroplasty in the patellar compartment then your dx code for the G0289 must be chondromalcia of the patella


----------

